
Simpli.fi Raises over $2MM - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/news/simpli-fi-raises-over-2mm/
======
LilValleyBigEgo
Two million million dollars is a lot of money.

~~~
shangomoons
That's a pretty common abbreviation. Bankers use M for thousand and MM for
million.

